# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Brauche Tipps um die Technik zu verbessern

## JuliKingBilng

ich bin kein anfänger mehr fahre schon seit ende 09. ich fahre zwar nicht allzu schlecht doch ich bin manchmal ziemlich unsicher. kommt von einem unfall letztem jahr in semmering.
ich habe manchmal angst dass es mich aufpickt und sprünge fahre ich auch nicht gerade sehr schnell an und außerdem habe ich angst dass in kurven (keine steilkurven) mein vorderrad wegreisst. habe schwalbe big betty reifen.
wie kann ich meine angst nehmen und wie überwinde ich die angst um schneller zu fahren??

habe zwar schon threads gesehen doch fand die antworten nicht so gut damit es mir weiterhilft



mfg 
jkb

----------


## q_FTS_p

Wenn die Angst mitfährt ist das nicht gut. Einfach fahren, ohne groß nachzudenken. Dann wird das schon was. Zum Problem mit den Kurven: Probier auf ebenen Schotterstraßen schnell in eine Kurve hineinzufahren. Da kannst austesten, wann der Reifen ins Wandern anfängt und wann er noch gerade hält.

----------


## JuliKingBilng

ok werd s dann amal ausprobieren thx

----------


## Xtian

angst ist ein schlechter mitfahrer beim dh. wenn man angst hat ist man unsicher und nicht locker genug da läuft man eher gefahr zu stürzen. am besten wär es die angst in eine gesunde portion respekt umzuwandeln. auch wenns leichter gesagt als getan is, versuch einfach beim fahren nicht groß nachzudenken.

----------


## AutBerga

die angst:
einfach nicht dran denken

sprünge: wenn du sich dir nicht traust vom tempo her dan frag einen ob er vorfährt und du kannst ihn nach fahrn das du siest vom tempo her.

steilkurven: fest drücken   mehr druck geben wenn du glaubst du rutscht weg.


schnell fahren:

Im wald bei vielen wurzelstücken: das rad mal laufen lassen die bremse aber immer griffbereit mit einen finger haben und mit den körper mitarbeiten 
du weist eh was ich mein oberkörper vor oberkörper nach hinten in die knie gehn.......

und probiern weniger zum bremsen

nicht vergessen breim anbremsen: tippen   da dreht sich das hinterrad auch noch 
und bremst trozdem

mfg

----------


## JuliKingBilng

ja danke für die hilfreichen tipps. ich habs mir abgespeichert. fahre seit einigen tagen ein giant glor 1 2011. ich komme viel besser zurande als mit meim alten. springen übe ich noch.steilkurven : 0 probleme mehr. überhaupt schnell fahren: fahre fast 3mal schneller als letzte saison und fühle mich einfach besser. ich fahre immer gleich drauf los ohne nachzudenken was passieren kann. also ist angst keine rolle mehr.

----------


## JuliKingBilng

also punktum: ich habe keine probleme mehr von denen hier . find ich gut

----------


## AutBerga

genau so geht ich fahre auch seit 2009
aber erst seit letztes jahr miit einen downhilla 
und das mit den springen das lernt man schnell

----------


## RookieatMoment

mir ist letztes auch das vorderad weggerutscht und es tat nicht wirklich weh,und ich bin erst 12.Vorsichtig fahren ist gut nur versuche dich einfach zu überwinden :Smile: .

----------

